# I don't understand some of us.



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

This is a sub-forum for connecting with people with social anxiety etc. However, when I got to add people on threads where people share their Kik's, Twitter, Facebook, etc. I always get ghosted, ignored, or people look at my messages and never respond. Why post on this forum if you're not going to put in the effort? I'm not looking to hook up with anyone, just want to talk to some people with similar situations and be friends. It's so frustrating.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

SA is a pain in the arse and we all have other bits of baggage as well, and we're scattered all over the globe. All you can do is keep trying and hope you click with someone. Also, try and meet actual real life people if you can, through sites like meetup.com.


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

outside of forums, people often dont group without a common interest. 

"but we all go to the same school in the same town!" yeah, but in that school, just going there isnt enough of a thing to bond over. years later "we went to the same school!" could be enough of a reason to meet up, sometimes it isnt.

on a forum, people seem to do the same thing. on a forum full of people with sa, people dont group without a second, common interest. petes points are valid too, but even without sa, this seems to happen on forums. people group by common interest other than the common theme of the forum itself. theyre not ignoring you per se, they just dont know you.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Social Anxiety can affect people online, and some people might send a message, then feel anxious about reading the reply and take a while to read it or respond.

I know that sometimes when I get a PM or message, I can take a while (sometimes it's a long time) to reply to it because I want to take my time so I can write a better reply than I would if I rushed it, especially if the last message was long and there's a lot I would need to write in my reply. If I leave it too long, I might think "It's too late now. The person probably thinks I don't like them or is annoyed at me for not replying fast" so I don't reply in case it's weird to or they're annoyed and think I'm rude.

That's probably how it is for a lot of people on here (and if anyone reads this who never got a reply to a PM they sent me, I'm sorry. This is why I didn't reply).


----------



## CaptainBoz (Jan 20, 2018)

I've ducked contact with people for years. Mostly my interactions with people go well, but sometimes they don't. It really takes a lot of rehearsal and psyching myself up to reply to a message or answer a phone or even open a letter. All these things have caused issues in my life, but I can't seem to work through it. Sometimes I think I have it licked, and try to stop being so 'silly', but then I fall back into bad habits. Its often self destructive, but it seems to be the coping mechanism I keep going back to.


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

Silent Memory said:


> Social Anxiety can affect people online, and some people might send a message, then feel anxious about reading the reply and take a while to read it or respond.
> 
> I know that sometimes when I get a PM or message, I can take a while (sometimes it's a long time) to reply to it because I want to take my time so I can write a better reply than I would if I rushed it, especially if the last message was long and there's a lot I would need to write in my reply. If I leave it too long, I might think "It's too late now. The person probably thinks I don't like them or is annoyed at me for not replying fast" so I don't reply in case it's weird to or they're annoyed and think I'm rude.
> 
> That's probably how it is for a lot of people on here (and if anyone reads this who never got a reply to a PM they sent me, I'm sorry. This is why I didn't reply).


theres someone on here who means a lot to me (they know who they are but i havent given any great hints publicly) and i stopped hearing from them a week or two ago. (something like that.) it could be the same thing youre saying, or something similar, but i promised myself i wouldnt bother them again if i didnt hear from them. this is just a note to that person (if they read this) to let them know i still care and they can still talk to me whenever. and i get what youre saying, for sure.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

not everyone is a big fan of bonding online via purposeful one on one type contact.

once upon a time i put my contact details everywhere. it was an experiment. and i learned it's not for me. same with chat rooms. i think i went through phases of liking it now and then but it didn't last.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

nosystemd said:


> outside of forums, people often dont group without a common interest.
> 
> "but we all go to the same school in the same town!" yeah, but in that school, just going there isnt enough of a thing to bond over. years later "we went to the same school!" could be enough of a reason to meet up, sometimes it isnt.
> 
> on a forum, people seem to do the same thing. on a forum full of people with sa, people dont group without a second, common interest. petes points are valid too, but even without sa, this seems to happen on forums. people group by common interest other than the common theme of the forum itself. theyre not ignoring you per se, they just dont know you.


I have to agree with this, it even took me a bit to come to terms with it :yes I will still agree with the OP, yeah it's kinda messed up to ghost someone when they're trying to reach out like that, but yeah Fo'Sho a secondary common interest can make things a lot smoother, especially if you don't know what else to talk about. But it can be hard depending on what your interests are, I find I clash with people in this area sometimes.:afr & this actually applies when dealing with people who don't even have SA or just talking to people in general.


----------



## Neddy123 (Jan 2, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> not everyone is a big fan of bonding online via purposeful one on one type contact.
> 
> once upon a time i put my contact details everywhere. it was an experiment. and i learned it's not for me. same with chat rooms. i think i went through phases of liking it now and then but it didn't last.


Yeah, i kind of grew out of cultivating "online friends" at the age of 22/23. Even if i have few real life friends, online friends have never filled the void. It has always just felt like a poor imitation to me.

That's not to say i haven't come across some cool people (here, in facebook groups) and the internet is a great place for seeking support and feeling a little bit less alone if you're going through a tough time. But i think i'd be foolish to consider those people friends in any meaningful sense


----------



## Quietguy86 (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm very scared of making the first move to contact anyone on here, so far I've only pm'd with one person and now I m being ghosted by that person so I stopped messaging them. If you did message me I would reply but it might take a while due to and I'll be straight forward my fear of saying the wrong thing or not having something in common or not keeping up with trends, I also am afraid to start a conversation with someone who doesn't like small talk, I feel like they might not want me to message them. 

I also know I'm not likely anymore to meet anyone on here, I've actually met some SAS members (heck I even had a romantic relationship with a member here at one time in my life) and I was introduced to my two best friends because I brought a I guess former member here to the place where we met, my now best friend had a crush on her so that's how he started talking to me. Otherwise I don't feel like I'm ever going to make any real life friends here again. 

There are so many members here and so many threads and posts and I feel like I don't have the time to really PM someone and start chatting, if someone PM's me I don't mind I'll reply just really nervous about what I'll say and how I'll say it. Also like with women I'm tired of the whole text, online chat game, back and forth, if you're a female and I'm chatting you up and flirting with you unless you're under a certain age or you're old enough to be my mom or much older, I'm being direct here but its cause I'm trying to get to know you so I can potentially meet up with you in real life (provided we live close) and see if we hit it off or not, I don't want to be your PM, texting buddy (I got myself into one of those and its frustrating but I'm too scared to get out of it)


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

Neddy123 said:


> Yeah, i kind of grew out of cultivating "online friends" at the age of 22/23. Even if i have few real life friends, online friends have never filled the void. It has always just felt like a poor imitation to me.
> 
> That's not to say i haven't come across some cool people (here, in facebook groups) and the internet is a great place for seeking support and feeling a little bit less alone if you're going through a tough time. But i think i'd be foolish to consider those people friends in any meaningful sense


I agree with this, I feel like it's impossible to get to know someone online, and internet me is the exact opposite of real life me.


----------



## Eerised (Jan 19, 2019)

I'd about you but I feel way more comfortable interacting online. I feel like i can get to know someone better that way.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

In my experience people with SA and other similar conditions tend to come off as desperate, and I know that bothers a lot of people; it certainly bothers me. It's why I'd never bother trying to connect with anyone from a mental illness support site again; the last time was a disaster. I'm sure I'd be the same way too if anyone would actually pay me any attention and that's probably what bothers me most about it -- I can't stand seeing myself in others when it's just so cringy and awkward. Some people can't help but try too hard.

I'm not saying that this is definitely why you've had trouble; just one possibility.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Everyone has different needs and wants at different times. A few years ago, I'd be very happy to make online friends. I don't care to now cause that doesn't meet my need for in person contact. The stuff you only get from tone of voice, expressions, the back and forth, the pauses, body language, etc. I'm open to video and voice chat, but the non-stop, forever texting gives me a headache now.

Eta- This being open to vid and voice chat presents other issues. So all in all I just don't bother.


----------



## Rezx (Jan 15, 2019)

Yeah, I am guilty of "ghosting" people. There has got to be an better way.


----------



## Trovador (May 25, 2012)

You can talk to me, no prob.


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Silent Memory said:


> Social Anxiety can affect people online, and some people might send a message, then feel anxious about reading the reply and take a while to read it or respond.
> 
> I know that sometimes when I get a PM or message, I can take a while (sometimes it's a long time) to reply to it because I want to take my time so I can write a better reply than I would if I rushed it, especially if the last message was long and there's a lot I would need to write in my reply. If I leave it too long, I might think "It's too late now. The person probably thinks I don't like them or is annoyed at me for not replying fast" so I don't reply in case it's weird to or they're annoyed and think I'm rude.
> 
> That's probably how it is for a lot of people on here (and if anyone reads this who never got a reply to a PM they sent me, I'm sorry. This is why I didn't reply).


Yeah everyone is going through their own struggles. The thing is not to take it so personal if this happens I guess. It can be very confusing though, not gonna lie. To OP: Don't be afraid to message them again. Either two things will happen, they will message you too or ignore you again. If it's the latter, you did everything you could. Sometimes people just don't connect.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious (Mar 24, 2017)

I've had brief friendships online over the years with a few random people from SAS but each one kinda just lead to either a falling-out or lack of interest. You'd think the fact that both people have social anxiety would kind of make them compatible as friends but it doesn't really work that way. I think the issue is there seems to be no in-between for some people when it comes to whether you have either a close friendship or one that feels nonexistent which usually lead to clinginess or redundancy. I still like the idea of having online friends but it feels more unlikely as time goes on.


As someone else mentioned here, everyone are going through their own struggles so it's best not to take it so personal. I sometimes think about the people I've met and hope their doing fine even though we no longer speak.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Tetragammon said:


> In my experience people with SA and other similar conditions tend to come off as desperate, and I know that bothers a lot of people; it certainly bothers me.


Yeahhhhhhhhhh

Neurotic and insecure online, neurotic and insecure offline.

It's really distressing to both be the person to perturb AND to be perturbed, by the same damn type of behavior.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

It always ends in being ghosted or me ghosting them. Unfortunately I feel like unless you have very deep personal conversations with someone you meet online and both people are willing to seriously invest in the friendship, eventually the flame just goes away. Even people I've known for years online if we stop sharing a common interest the friendship dies. I'm still willing to try but It's not easy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Entrensik said:


> both people are willing to seriously invest in the friendship, eventually the flame just goes away. Even people I've known for years online if we stop sharing a common interest the friendship dies. I'm still willing to try but It's not easy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nail on the head, dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

It's just rock hard to find acceptance and someone you can relax with completely and have a laugh with. It's happened once in my adult life, then ended, ffs.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

versikk said:


> Nail on the head, dude
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We seem to agree on a lot of things lately, who knows we might have great friendship potential lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timealime (May 17, 2019)

Eerised said:


> I'd about you but I feel way more comfortable interacting online. I feel like i can get to know someone better that way.


I feel the same way. Online I can be who I am and say things without the awkward weirdness aura I have in real life. The ghosting though sucks.


----------



## rayan (Dec 31, 2017)

you can go to reddit, there are some subreddits for people who are looking for friends, you can read people's posts and if you think you can get along with one of them then send him/her a private message, or you can create a post and write in it something about you.

from my experience i would recommend the latter especially if you want higher chances of getting a friend and if you don't want to be ghosted a lot.


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

In my case that is mostly language barrier, culture differences, my weird sense of humour, no anything else common than SA/studying so nothing to talk about. It is very hard to find soulmates for both; relationships and friendships.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

lily said:


> Really, people do ignore you here.


....They do ? Well I can't speak for anyone else but for me, life has made me somewhat cold & detached, I subconsciously project onto people the way I've felt for years, I guess above the physical barriers, in my mind it restores some sort of karmic balance to the universe & I'm insanely stubborn &#128578;.....of course this could all be krap & I'm just an a-hole :lol


----------



## mrpaperheart (Jul 6, 2019)

I feel this sense of eagerness to make friends, yet I'm afraid of the rejection that often comes with it lol. Although I'm extremely shy and anxious in person, when I'm online, I like to make people feel like they matter or that they are cared for because I just think about someone out there who might possibly be feeling the same lonely feelings as I often have. Also if someone is fearing rejection as much as I do, I would want them to know that they won't get that with me. I'm still learning to relate to people, but I promise I would never ignore anyone who makes an effort to talk to me. I'm new here, and I'm glad I found this place. It will help me learn to talk to others in a way that won't be too overwhelming, as face to face conversations would. Also, I'm aware that we are all struggling with similar, yet different issues, and I'd like to give the comfort that I long for. LOL I'm even anxious just at the thought of posting this, but I'll never get better if I give in to every fear I have


----------



## rayan (Dec 31, 2017)

lily said:


> What is reddit? I saw the site but I don't know what it's for?


 Reddit is like a giant forum and within that forum you have many unrelated sub-forums, you can give it a look https://www.reddit.com/r/popular/


lily said:


> What do you do on there?


you can go to any of the sub-forums you want and make a post or comment on people's posts or comments, also you can chat with people or send them messages.


lily said:


> Thank you!


you are welcome not sure for what though.


lily said:


> Really, people do ignore you here.


it happened to me on reddit, here not sure, i sent someone a message but he didn't respond, maybe because he doesn't come here anymore so i can't tell if he ignored me or not, i really don't care that much about being ignored, i got used to it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Reddit is as similar to forums as warthogs are to hamsters.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

mrpaperheart said:


> I feel this sense of eagerness to make friends, yet I'm afraid of the rejection that often comes with it lol. Although I'm extremely shy and anxious in person, when I'm online, I like to make people feel like they matter or that they are cared for because I just think about someone out there who might possibly be feeling the same lonely feelings as I often have. Also if someone is fearing rejection as much as I do, I would want them to know that they won't get that with me. I'm still learning to relate to people, but I promise I would never ignore anyone who makes an effort to talk to me. I'm new here, and I'm glad I found this place. It will help me learn to talk to others in a way that won't be too overwhelming, as face to face conversations would. Also, I'm aware that we are all struggling with similar, yet different issues, and I'd like to give the comfort that I long for. LOL I'm even anxious just at the thought of posting this, but I'll never get better if I give in to every fear I have


I'm the exact same way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

lily said:


> The only thing is that Reddit doesn't have a section on social anxiety, right? Thank you for offering helpful info!


 They do have a subreddit for social anxiety, but I never found it useful.
They also have a subreddit called makeafriend, if you are looking for people to make a connection with, you can try it there...


----------



## rayan (Dec 31, 2017)

lily said:


> The only thing is that Reddit doesn't have a section on social anxiety, right? Thank you for offering helpful info!


 yeah there is https://www.reddit.com/r/socialanxiety/
you can even create your own section so it is might be impossible not to find what you are looking for there.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

nosystemd said:


> outside of forums, people often dont group without a common interest.
> 
> "but we all go to the same school in the same town!" yeah, but in that school, just going there isnt enough of a thing to bond over. years later "we went to the same school!" could be enough of a reason to meet up, sometimes it isnt.





Silent Memory said:


> I know that sometimes when I get a PM or message, I can take a while (sometimes it's a long time) to reply to it because I want to take my time so I can write a better reply than I would if I rushed it, especially if the last message was long and there's a lot I would need to write in my reply. If I leave it too long, I might think "It's too late now. The person probably thinks I don't like them or is annoyed at me for not replying fast" so I don't reply in case it's weird to or they're annoyed and think I'm rude.





Neddy123 said:


> online friends have never filled the void. It has always just felt like a poor imitation to me.





Quietguy86 said:


> I'm very scared of making the first move to contact anyone on here





Entrensik said:


> It always ends in being ghosted or me ghosting them. Unfortunately I feel like unless you have very deep personal conversations with someone you meet online and both people are willing to seriously invest in the friendship, eventually the flame just goes away. Even people I've known for years online if we stop sharing a common interest the friendship dies. I'm still willing to try but It's not easy.


Yep, yep and yep.

I like the idea of online friends, I had heaps back years ago, could message and talk for hours but now it feels kinda empty. I now see people online as...not real people. I feel like sometimes I'm just replying to text, not an actual person because I can't see their face. I sometimes ghost (not intentionally and if I haven't replied to you, I'm sorry, it's not your fault). I have days I don't want to talk, sometimes I'm at a loss on what to talk about, sometimes I think well I'm replying way too late it's not worth it. I also would never reach out to people first (yeah I'm one of those). I struggle to connect to people, I don't feel that excitement or interest anymore because as I said, it doesn't feel like I'm talking to a real person. Pretty much everything I quoted is how I feel. I saw a meme recently, something about wanting people to talk to you but when they do, you're like "oh ****". I think that meme would sum us up. Shame I couldn't remember the proper quote. I think we WANT friends, we WANT people to talk to us but when it happens anxiety, connection, interests they still play a part, you know?


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Cascades said:


> Yep, yep and yep.
> 
> I like the idea of online friends, I had heaps back years ago, could message and talk for hours but now it feels kinda empty. I now see people online as...not real people. I feel like sometimes I'm just replying to text, not an actual person because I can't see their face. I sometimes ghost (not intentionally and if I haven't replied to you, I'm sorry, it's not your fault). I have days I don't want to talk, sometimes I'm at a loss on what to talk about, sometimes I think well I'm replying way too late it's not worth it. I also would never reach out to people first (yeah I'm one of those). I struggle to connect to people, I don't feel that excitement or interest anymore because as I said, it doesn't feel like I'm talking to a real person. Pretty much everything I quoted is how I feel. I saw a meme recently, something about wanting people to talk to you but when they do, you're like "oh ****". I think that meme would sum us up. Shame I couldn't remember the proper quote. I think we WANT friends, we WANT people to talk to us but when it happens anxiety, connection, interests they still play a part, you know?


I still haven't reached the "I don't view online people as real people anymore" phase lol but there is something emptying about online friendships and it mostly has to do with the inability to participate in real life activities with them. You can't have lunch, go to the theater ect... For me personally the biggest issue I have when trying to maintain friendships is I just have this terrible habit of ghosting people for months at a time and then coming back and expecting things to be the same. My closest online friends are somewhat use to this by now but irl this is very bad. I then complain about how I don't have friends or how no one cares to contact me anymore but in reality it's usually my fault. I'm just terrible at this whole friendship thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

@Entrensik Oh yeah I'm the same lol, it's bad isn't it? Not being able to eventually meet the person and hang out sometimes makes you think well, what's the point? I'm still sitting in front of the computer, not actually speaking to someone, not leaving the house, it's not really socializing is it?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

@Cascades, Oh I see how it is! This whole time we've been talking meant nothing to you, may as well been talking to a wall.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

@Suchness Lol noooooooo come on, you and your little Goku avi have a special place in my heart :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Cascades

It is similar to online dating with two people where don't see facial expressions, reactions to what is said, etc.

Not real until both of those people talk in real life.

Maybe Skype or Facetime might help? Or is that not enough in your opinion?
@Suchness

She just wants in life interaction, go to cafe, hang out with mates, etc. Nothing wrong with wanting that. Old school way.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

@Mondo_Fernando Is it weird that I'd rather meet up with the person than Facetime them. I get nervous being on cam or even voice chatting except if I'm slightly drunk and in a good mood lol. I feel like I interact better in person than over facetime.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Suchness said:


> @Cascades, Oh I see how it is! This whole time we've been talking meant nothing to you, may as well been talking to a wall.


Better be...Breezy.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Cascades

Not weird. Just old school in your ways.

Some people are like that.

I find some older people don't like responding to email. They would rather talk in real life.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Better be...Breezy.


Definitely need a Snickers bar mate. :b

Don't Panda the situation.






Just you know why. :b :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Definitely need a Snickers bar mate. :b
> 
> Don't Panda the situation.
> 
> ...


Yeah, don't be a Panda.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Yeah, don't be a Panda.


But those baby Panda's want lots of cuddles from Suchness.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Too crazy and weird to be friends with most people and too busy to talk even if I wasn't. Wish it was otherwise, but there's not a damn thing I can do about it.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> But those baby Panda's want lots of cuddles from Suchness.


If they want cuddles then I'll give them cuddles.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Suchness said:


> If they want cuddles then I'll give them cuddles.


They would be saying or thinking. :yay:


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Definitely need a Snickers bar mate. :b
> 
> Don't Panda the situation.
> 
> ...


The face that guy makes when he shoves his kid at the supermarket and tells him to get one more , god that ad is great :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Cascades said:


> The face that guy makes when he shoves his kid at the supermarket and tells him to get one more , god that ad is great :grin2:


Never say no to Panda. :b


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

I used to spend a lot of time talking to guys in chat rooms. I was lonely and hoped to find a guy I had stuff in common with. I got so sick of it though... conversations with them just went nowhere. And almost all of them seemed boring as hell and not too bright, either. (I guess I'm attracted to intelligent people) The one time I found a guy who felt like we had tons of stuff in common, he disappears. So... I give up. My uncle keeps bugging me to join a dating site but honestly, I really don't want to. And my mom thinks I should go out with my sister-in-law's cousin. I looked at his facebook since I haven't met him, and he doesn't seem like my type lol. Doubt we'd have anything in common.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

lily said:


> Why haven't you found it useful? To me though, it just looks like a site where you post your own topic and everyone just posts their own too, no interaction.


Yea, thats basically it, there is really no interaction


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

~


----------



## irum (Oct 27, 2016)

*Yup this is what happens!*



iminnocentenough said:


> This is a sub-forum for connecting with people with social anxiety etc. However, when I got to add people on threads where people share their Kik's, Twitter, Facebook, etc. I always get ghosted, ignored, or people look at my messages and never respond. Why post on this forum if you're not going to put in the effort? I'm not looking to hook up with anyone, just want to talk to some people with similar situations and be friends. It's so frustrating.
> 
> Sorry for the rant.


I have no idea why that happens


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

irum said:


> I have no idea why that happens


Heh. I wish I knew, but it's still really annoying.


----------



## irum (Oct 27, 2016)

*yup!*



iminnocentenough said:


> Heh. I wish I knew, but it's still really annoying.


yeah it is! :smile2:


----------



## C137 (May 16, 2017)

Silent Memory said:


> Social Anxiety can affect people online, and some people might send a message, then feel anxious about reading the reply and take a while to read it or respond.
> 
> I know that sometimes when I get a PM or message, I can take a while (sometimes it's a long time) to reply to it because I want to take my time so I can write a better reply than I would if I rushed it, especially if the last message was long and there's a lot I would need to write in my reply. If I leave it too long, I might think "It's too late now. The person probably thinks I don't like them or is annoyed at me for not replying fast" so I don't reply in case it's weird to or they're annoyed and think I'm rude.
> 
> That's probably how it is for a lot of people on here (and if anyone reads this who never got a reply to a PM they sent me, I'm sorry. This is why I didn't reply).


I know we've had a couple PM's, Silent, But for anyone that might PM me. I have a full understanding that PM's may not be responded to promptly. Especially in a forum such as this. So no matter how much time has passed. I would still love to hear back if I had sent something to you or if we have corresponded. I know anything can pull us away and we might not get to it. Or something happens that causes too much whatever. I know I'm probably not the only one that might feel this way. For me that's how I see it. :smile2:

And for OP. Well any number of things could be going on. I know how you feel though. I think many of us would like quick replies. Or at the very least be told why they don't want to communicate anymore and not just ghost. But I've learned in a open forum where you might try to court people to talk and make some connection. It's kind of like dating. Some people just don't want to keep it going. And not able to cleanly cut it off. Some their lives got busy or something happened that was more pressing and PM's might get forgotten.

I'd hit them with a reminder once and you don't hear back just cut your losses and move on.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I dont understand some of us either. over different things though.


----------



## Evolved Mind (Jan 9, 2017)

-


----------

